# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Папины дочки 2 FREE (2.5.8) [логика, RUS]

## kikorik

*Папины Дочки Free*
*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Логика
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*:Русский
*Версия игры*: 2.5.8
*Тип издания*: Free
*Платформа*: Android 2.1+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание:*
_Вторая часть игры о неугомонных представительницах семейства Васнецовых теперь бесплатна! Погрузитесь в весёлые заботы и хлопоты героев любимого сериала и получите массу удовольствия. 
Добрый юмор, мультяшная графика и разнообразные мини-игры одинаково понравятся и детям и родителям. «Папины дочки 2» – смотрите любимый сериал, наслаждайтесь любимой игрой!_
  
*Игровые особенности:*

Все герои любимого сериала в вашем телефоне
Множество весёлых головоломок и мини-игр
Красочная мультипликационная графика
Система игровых достижений и таблица рекордов
Море юмора и никакого насилия

*Скачать:*
f-bit
multiupload

----------

